# Snowing hard above 1800 ft in north vt



## STREETSKIER (Apr 9, 2012)

Took willow to Mrg hiked to slalom hill 8 inches that was at noon it's rained all day in valley there's  talk of feet


----------



## Tooth (Apr 9, 2012)

Enjoy it. I hear its heading to Sugarloaf Weds into Thurs.


----------

